# New Galaxy10R channels, but what networks?



## FTA Michael

Lyngsat reports that Galaxy 10R recently picked up:

KAMT-TV Amarillo TX
KEYU-TV Amarillo TX
KXUN-LP Fort Smith AR
KGW-TV Portland OR

The jewel of this quartet is KGW, an NBC affiliate (and the only one of the four I could add to my Titan TV grid). That gives G10R Pax, WB, UPN, Fox, ABC, and NBC, so all it needs now is a CBS station.

All I could find about the other three is one mention that KEYU is UPN. Does anyone have any further info about these three?


----------



## Guest

carload said:


> Lyngsat reports that Galaxy 10R recently picked up:
> 
> KAMT-TV Amarillo TX
> KEYU-TV Amarillo TX
> KXUN-LP Fort Smith AR
> KGW-TV Portland OR
> 
> The jewel of this quartet is KGW, an NBC affiliate (and the only one of the four I could add to my Titan TV grid). That gives G10R Pax, WB, UPN, Fox, ABC, and NBC, so all it needs now is a CBS station.
> 
> All I could find about the other three is one mention that KEYU is UPN. Does anyone have any further info about these three?


Have you looked at KGW? KGW is currently and has been since uplink a Univision channel. It must be setup for KGW later in the year.

KAMT has been showing religious shows. KEYU and TUBE are color bars.


----------



## New in Phoenix

How often do these change (day, month, year). Who determines that these are put on G10?


----------



## PSB

Thats the thing with FTA, you take what you get and there is no one to call and complain to when a channels goes AWOL, on the other hand for every channel that disappears at least another one pops up.


----------



## Guest

New in Phoenix said:


> How often do these change (day, month, year). Who determines that these are put on G10?


These are Equity owned and operated channels. They are on this satellite for a reason.


----------



## TonyM

carload said:


> Lyngsat reports that Galaxy 10R recently picked up:
> 
> KAMT-TV Amarillo TX
> KEYU-TV Amarillo TX
> KXUN-LP Fort Smith AR
> KGW-TV Portland OR
> 
> The jewel of this quartet is KGW, an NBC affiliate (and the only one of the four I could add to my Titan TV grid). That gives G10R Pax, WB, UPN, Fox, ABC, and NBC, so all it needs now is a CBS station.
> 
> All I could find about the other three is one mention that KEYU is UPN. Does anyone have any further info about these three?


KAMT is Daystar
KEYU is Color Bars
KXUN & KGW are Univision (it registers KGW, but its KKFQ out of Yakima, WA)


----------



## FTA Michael

Thanks, Tony.

A big  for Lyngsat for erroneously reporting and including a link to KGW.

And I guess, in general, _Never mind_.


----------



## Guest

carload said:


> Thanks, Tony.
> 
> A big  for Lyngsat for erroneously reporting and including a link to KGW.
> 
> And I guess, in general, _Never mind_.


Lyngsat is only good as it's posters. there are a few good posters of his around here too. Christian can't "see" G11 or G10 or any satellite we see here. He relies on his posters. Sure, it scans as KGW, but it clearly is not right now.


----------



## pokiepie

Hi im trying to get g10r at 123 west I can get 119 west and 121 west but not 123 . how come when i put muy 11250 lnb on i get sat 119 then with out moving the dish in any way i take the lnb of and put the 10750 lnb and then its on sat 121 how is this possibile. thanks


----------



## Guest

pokiepie said:


> Hi im trying to get g10r at 123 west I can get 119 west and 121 west but not 123 . how come when i put muy 11250 lnb on i get sat 119 then with out moving the dish in any way i take the lnb of and put the 10750 lnb and then its on sat 121 how is this possibile. thanks


The 121 sat is more powerful than the 123 sat and my meter can barely pick up 123 because the signal from 121 tends to override 123. So once I find 121 I just barely bump the dish to the right a little and then go check my receiver's meter on the television. In my location, I don't even have to change the elevation.

And yes, you may not even have to move your dish for 119 and 121. Once again very little movement on the azimuth and probably nil on the elevation, unless you really want to max out the signal. (As you stated, you do need the different lnb's, circular and linear, for each respective satellite.

Good luck.


----------



## TonyM

pokiepie said:


> Hi im trying to get g10r at 123 west I can get 119 west and 121 west but not 123 . how come when i put muy 11250 lnb on i get sat 119 then with out moving the dish in any way i take the lnb of and put the 10750 lnb and then its on sat 121 how is this possibile. thanks


Once you find 119, change the LNBF to the KU one (10750) and use this TP
11799 26.660 V polarity. Then slowly move it until you find it.When I installed mine for G10, I never got interference from 121 once I programmed in a Transponder. 
What kind of receiver are you working with?


----------



## pokiepie

hi im using a ulta lifetime reciver


----------



## pokiepie

Hi i have tried evreything that i can as will as all the replys, how come i cant get 123 west, I can get 119 and 121 but thats it, im using the lifetime ultra. please any more help


----------



## New in Phoenix

Is the ABC channel from Wyoming still on G10R? I scanned the satellite and it never comes up as do the other networks. Is there a secret to gettin this? New with FTA.


----------



## Tek465m

If you don't have a "blind search" receiver (like me). Your going to have to enter the TP, Symbol Rate, and Polarization for the channel. I had to go through my BEC and enter TP's that weren't originally there to get KKTU and one of the FOX's. I still haven't been able to find any news feeds yet.


----------



## New in Phoenix

I do have a blind search receiver I believe, so when I scan I go under Universal 1 as recommended by the factory and it does not let me enter nay new information and skip down to LNB option It allows me to search ALL or FTA or FTA-D . Do I need to go to a standard search which allows me to change the frequencies? And where do you find the polarization?


----------



## Tek465m

I don't know what kind of receiver you have, but the polarization is listed next to the frequency on lyngsat.com (ex. 12100H or 11785V)


----------



## Guest

New in Phoenix said:


> Is the ABC channel from Wyoming still on G10R? I scanned the satellite and it never comes up as do the other networks. Is there a secret to gettin this? New with FTA.


There are 2 ABC stations from Wyoming on G10. KKTU and KTWO. Both Equity owned.


----------



## New in Phoenix

LyngSat now lists on G10R in section 11719 V the station KMMF-TV Fox Missoula. I can not seem to find it. Does anyone have any secrets they can share how they got it to come in. I seem to be getting the 11799 stations but am having trouble with the 11719 stations.


----------



## Guest

New in Phoenix said:


> LyngSat now lists on G10R in section 11719 V the station KMMF-TV Fox Missoula. I can not seem to find it. Does anyone have any secrets they can share how they got it to come in. I seem to be getting the 11799 stations but am having trouble with the 11719 stations.


It was there Thursday and Friday morning under KEYU. It left on Friday before the Yankees game on Saturday. KMMF is owned by Equity and once used to be on G10 fulltime - Mounain time zone too.


----------

